# Graphics Card Under 5k



## 7shivam9 (Nov 10, 2013)

_*Hello Guys...last time I made a Terrible mistake... Bought a gt610 instead of gt620 ...because of lack of knowledge :3 *

This time i dont want to make any mistake .. _

Here are few Cards i have Found online..

1)PowerColor AMD/ATI Radeon HD5570 1 GB DDR3 
Price is 3488 : Sadly Flipkart is out of Stock and Dosent have shipping in my area :/ And Snapdeal dont have this card.

2)Sapphire Radeon HD 6570 1GB DDR3
Snapdeal LINK 
Price is 4700 

3)XFX ATI Radeon HD 4850 1GB DDR3 256-bit
EBAY LINK
Price is 4000 Seems to be a Awesome card. need advice

4) Sapphire HD6450 1GB DDR3
Price is 3245: SnapDeal Link

Okai.. If U guys have few more options or Suggestion about these cards ..please let me know .. Dont want to make again :3 and Happy Diwali


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 10, 2013)

Raise your budget and get Saphhire hd 6670 1gb ddr5 @5.6k


----------



## 7shivam9 (Nov 11, 2013)

@Ashish : Yah HD6670 is surely a Great card..but its almost 6k .. and im really Tight on budget ...

Btw Wht do you think about About those cards I have mentioned above .

And Did some more reserch and found few more cards but they are almost same

*Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 6670 1GB DDR5 
*HOMESHOP18 LINK  Price :6500 rs 
*Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 6670 1GB DDR3 
*HOMESHOP18 LINK Price : 5900rs

Both are Same HD6670 1GB .. How Many FPS Difference does DDR5 and DDR3 make on Gaming Performance.

*And These Two*

_*Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 6570 1GB DDR3 PCI-E Graphic Card*_
LINK 
Price : 4850rs

*Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5570 1GB DDR3 HDMI Graphic Card*
LINK
Price : 5300 rs
There is Huge Diffrence in there prices.. but I think 5570 is older than 6570 :3  and Wht does HDMI Do ? I have VGA Monitor.

My PC Specs are  : 
Intel i3 @2.93 Ghz
Intel DH55Pj Motherboard
Galaxy Nvidia Gt610 2gb ddr3
Oddesy 250w Psu


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 11, 2013)

why you are getting from homeshop 18 it is way overpriced.

Get here hd 6670 1gb ddr5 @5.7k - Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6670 1GB DDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com

Ddr5 is way fast than ddr3 - fully worthwile

Gpu comes with Hdmi/Dvi to vga adapter so you can connect it your vga monitor

forget about 6570/5570. you should consider hd 6670 atleast for gaming

Hd 6670 ddr5 > hd 6670 ddr3 > hd 6570 > hd 5570


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 11, 2013)

+1 for HD6670 1GD5


----------



## 7shivam9 (Nov 11, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> why you are getting from homeshop 18 it is way overpriced.
> 
> Get here hd 6670 1gb ddr5 @5.7k - Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6670 1GB DDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...




Bro Flipkart dont have Shipping available in my area   and lets forget 6670 its out of my budget ..
Wht about the other cards i have mentioned.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 11, 2013)

ask them if they ship to your place - Buy Online Sapphire Radeon HD 6670 1GB GDDR3 in India


----------



## 7shivam9 (Nov 11, 2013)

@Ashish  yah i asked them.. they do ship in my City ... Btw its a bit Difficult for me to get a 6k range card. 
What do you think about the other cards HD6570 , HD 4850


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 11, 2013)

as i said 6670 you should get minimum. you will never regret later.

Hd 4850 is power hungry card and 4 generation older (you should even not think abt it  )


----------



## 7shivam9 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Okai , Done. If Im ever going increase my budget  and get a  Gfx card that would be 6670 ! *

_* There are very few chances of increasing my Budget.. so guys please  lets forget 6670. What about 6570 That seems to be a cheap good card too .*_


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 11, 2013)

get atlest hd 6670 ddr3 one @5.2K


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 11, 2013)

Try to get atleast HD 6670 1GB DDR3 as mentioned above.


----------



## mitraark (Nov 12, 2013)

If you settle for anything less than 6670 DDR5 you'll be again making a mistake. 

Wait however Long you have to, to save up enough for that card.


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2013)

either get HD6670 GDrr5 or get HD6570 DDr3 because HD6670 DDR3 is just a oced version of it's younger brother


----------

